# Dp/dr invading cognition?



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

Im a 16 year old male who developed dp/dr six weeks ago. It has gotten worse since then. I feel like the inner voice one has in their mind has been quieted. Like i dont have as much say over my own mind anymore. I still obsess over the dp/dr, but yet I cant exactly grasp the thoughts. My mind feels really foggy. Its almost hard for me to understand that all of this is caused by dp/dr. Acknowledging that my weird feelings and perceptions of the world have a cause seems weird.

Does anyone else have this?


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hey! We all have this when experiencing dp/dr. Brain fog is completely normal, even when just having regular anxiety. Quieted mind is also normal, like you have to make up and create thoughts yourself instead of automatic. It’s not just you, trust me


----------

